

Where can I find a Biomedical(Genetic) Engineer to interview? - Icemajor

We have a class project at my high school, just a few simple questions to be answered in a email.  More details later.
======
thinkalone
Could you contact the appropriate department at a local college? Professors
are usually willing to speak with someone interested in their field.

You could ask the same question through /r/AskScience at reddit -
<http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience> \- and also check out their panel of
scientists for someone who fits -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/bo0nm/askscience...](http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/bo0nm/askscience_panel_of_scientists/)

Best of luck with your class project!

~~~
Icemajor
Thanks for the help!

